# Starfarer: Incredible indie space combat game



## TemjinStrife (May 8, 2012)

I've been addicted to Starfarer (Starfarer) for the last four months now. It's a killer indie space combat game.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWno9UISZaU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwFqzilbnnk

It's a top-down 2D space combat sim, where you fly all kinds of ships ranging from small tramp freighters like the Hound to massive flying fortresses like the Onslaught or Paragon-class capital ships. 

The Onslaught:










Ships are customizable, and the combat (especially when using ballistic weapons) has real heft and weight to it, with armor plates buckling and heating up, systems getting temporarily knocked out, and blinding explosions. You also act as an admiral and give general orders to your fleet, which the AI carries out.






Speaking of which, the AI is surprisingly (and sometimes maddeningly) good in this game. Fighters will dance out of weapon range, dodge missiles, and flee if things turn bad. Ships can be ordered to escort you, harass enemy ships, engage fleets, strike one ship, or provide fire support.






It's got pretty solid levels of customization; each ship can have its weapon loadouts swapped in and out, and add hull modifications to boost speed, shield strength, ammo levels, weapon range, or any number of other useful traits.






It's still in alpha, but there are both challenging missions and a fairly in-depth sandbox campaign that lets you start out small and work your way up to a massive fleet by capturing and buying new ships.






It's also very easy to mod; so easy, in fact, that using a few community-built tools, I've added in my own custom ships. People have added weapons, factions, and even entire new star systems.

The learning curve is a little steep when just starting out, but the tutorials and manual will give you the basics. Feel free to ask me if you pick it up and get confused, lost, or stuck.

I've gotten hundreds of hours out of it so far, and it's only $10. Seriously. Check it out.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 8, 2012)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 8, 2012)

Hotlinked pictures fail . Check the game out anyway guys, it's incredible.


----------



## Fiction (May 8, 2012)

When I get my computer in I'll definitely be picking this up, looks pretty awesome.. Thanks. Always been a fan of these types of games, but it seems they always lack something and I can never play them over and over, hopefully this meets everything I want and definitely looks like it will.


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 8, 2012)

This is legitimately awesome. Purchased.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 9, 2012)

Keep in mind it's still in alpha, so we're getting pretty regular updates with new features. The developers listen to community feedback, but also have their own vision for the game, so if you want something, go onto the forums and suggest it.

If you have any questions about the game, feel free to ask me here. I've legitimately logged far too many hours zipping around in almost every ship.


----------



## in-pursuit (May 25, 2012)

this looks addictive as all hell, downloading immediately!


----------



## ImN0tTelling (May 31, 2012)

I've had this for a few months now and its really fun to play and the development team is really committed to putting this game out. Definitely worth a try for anyone interested in a Tactical/Combat Space game


----------



## beneharris (Jun 1, 2012)

i tell you what, i have not gotten raped so hard since trying to play AI wars. I SUCK at this game so far.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 10, 2012)

beneharris said:


> i tell you what, i have not gotten raped so hard since trying to play AI wars. I SUCK at this game so far.



There's a pretty steep learning curve, but it's doable. Autofire is your friend with turreted weapons and point defense.


----------



## beneharris (Jun 10, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> There's a pretty steep learning curve, but it's doable. Autofire is your friend with turreted weapons and point defense.



yeah took me quite some time to figure that out. 

i've since logged probably 10 hours or so, and its not kicking my butt as much. its a whole lot of fun though.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 3, 2012)

0.53(a) is out, with phase ships, better AI, a few new ships, and ship systems!


----------

